# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > Spoilers >  Mandy Richardson (Sarah Jayne Dunn)

## Summer

Will Mandy keep the bubi???

----------


## Bad Wolf

yes

----------


## di marco

well before i would have said definitely not, but with this whole tom thing thats just happened, i think that to start with she will want to get rid of it but then she will actually keep it

----------


## Jemma

I said probably, I hope so anyway.

----------


## daisy38

Oh i hope so!  :Smile:

----------


## phils little sister

i think so

----------


## Katy

Yeh i think that she will because she really loves tom

----------


## soapaddict

read in the daily star yesterday that she does keep the baby after realising she cant go through with the abortion

----------


## funtimefreckles

yey, im gald it would be nice for mandy to have someone that she can love (other than tony and cutie tom)... kinda like a second chance

----------


## Jemma

> read in the daily star yesterday that she does keep the baby after realising she cant go through with the abortion


Good!   :Big Grin:

----------


## di marco

i looked and couldnt find a thread to put this in so i started a new one. it could be used for any future spoilers involving mandy and tony and anything to do with her pregnancy. anyways..........

im putting this here as there isnt a rumour section and at the mo cant remember where i heard it but will get back to you with a source. so here you go birks, this is what i was talking about yesterday.

apparently mandy dies in child birth. i hope this doesnt happen as like i said yesterday it would be good to see mandy cope as a parent as she isnt really that maternal. what does everyone else think? and does anyone know anything else about this?

----------


## Chris_2k11

Oh no, i hope this isnt true!

----------


## Chris_2k11

It would be really sad if this was to happen, but it would definitely turn out to be one of hollyoaks' biggest storylines i think. Although she gets on my nerves sometimes, i actually can't imagine hollyoaks without Mandy. Being the show's second longest character, I think Mandy's been through so much, since she started the show... at just age 14! Her character has been involved in some great storylines and very serious issues. Im glad that hollyoaks never turned her into more of a comedy character like some of the others. She's always been a serious character, and after everything she's been through, i dont really think they can take her character any further really   :Searchme:  I dont want her to leave, as she's one of the best character's, but i dunno, what else can hollyoaks do with her?   :Searchme:  She's done it all! Anyway, ive gone on a bit there, but that's what i think anyway!   :Smile:  Im hoping she doesn't leave, and i dont think she'll want to... but how much further can her character go?   :Searchme:  I dont know if who im talking to on here used to watch hollyoaks like me, when it first began, i know i was very young, but if you did, you'll know how much Mandy's been through. I think if she was to leave, hollyoaks should make some sort of short program (like an Eastenders revealed sort of thing where they look at a certain character's life) looking back on her character and showing everything that's happened with Mandy over the years. And i think Sarah Dunn's done a great job playing her   :Bow:  Anyway, im gonna stop writing now, because ive practically wrote an essay! lol!   :Big Grin:

----------


## Debs

not heard anything about mandy leaving?

i really hope this is just a rumour! i want to see mand and tony have a happy life for a while. they always semm to have some sort of problem!

----------


## leanne27

i know mandy having the baby is ages and ages away but i heard she has a girl, my source is some spoiler board website and it said that they were nearly 100% sure her baby was gunna be a girl.

----------


## emma_strange

i hope this isnt true! I love mandy and tony and cant wait to see them cope with a baby. It wouldnt be the same without Mandy

----------


## Abbie

i hope this isnt true however in another thread it says that hollyoaks are getting rid of a couple of chracters in autumn so it might be true but i hope its not!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## di marco

on the hollyoaks site, theyve got whats gonna come up in the next month, and it says that mandy gives birth to a virtual baby!!! this sounds rather strange, i assuming its gonna be funny, cant wait to see it!

----------


## willow

whats a virtual baby????? am i just being really thick?

----------


## di marco

> whats a virtual baby????? am i just being really thick?


no youre not being thick, im not sure either, but it must be funny to watch!!!

----------


## .:Kitz:.

> it says that mandy gives birth to a virtual baby!!!


what?!?! Virtual baby?!  :Ponder:  huh?  :Big Grin:

----------


## di marco

> what?!?! Virtual baby?!  huh?


exactly! im a bit confused but it sounds funny all the same!

----------


## .:Kitz:.

> exactly! im a bit confused but it sounds funny all the same!


 yeah it does!!

----------


## emma_strange

> on the hollyoaks site, theyve got whats gonna come up in the next month, and it says that mandy gives birth to a virtual baby!!! this sounds rather strange, i assuming its gonna be funny, cant wait to see it!


This might be something on the internet, like an experiment Tony has set up where they have to feed an online baby and stuff all the time so they know how time consuming a baby is.

I'm no doubt wrong but hey, its an idea, lol

----------


## Jade

We now have a rumour mill so moving

----------


## Chris_2k11

I've just seen a preview clip on the Hollyoaks website taken from an episode next week and it show's Mandy talking to Tony, looking sad, and she says, "But what if there really is something wrong with the baby?" I think it's starting to become obvious now that something's gonna go wrong  :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## Abbie

noooooooooooooo that cant happen could you tell me what date this is being aired so i can look at the preview myself

----------


## di marco

> I've just seen a preview clip on the Hollyoaks website taken from an episode next week and it show's Mandy talking to Tony, looking sad, and she says, "But what if there really is something wrong with the baby?" I think it's starting to become obvious now that something's gonna go wrong


yeh its obvious that somethings gonna go wrong, just what?

----------


## di marco

i originally posted this in another thread to do with mandys pregnancy but thats been moved to the rumour section and as this is actually a spoiler i decided to post it separately.

sometime in june, mandy is gonna give birth to a virtual baby! not really sure at the mo what it actually means, but it sure does sound hilarious!!!   :Big Grin:   anyone got any ideas?

----------


## Debs

have you got a source for this??

----------


## di marco

> have you got a source for this??


yeh sorry, its on the hollyoaks website. it had an article on what was coming up in the next month, but it hasnt given too much away

----------


## Debs

ok i wont move it to rumour mill then!!

----------


## di marco

> ok i wont move it to rumour mill then!!


lol!

----------


## Jade

It got moved to the Roumor section cause it was in a thread started for rumours surrounding Mandys pregnance.

----------


## Jade

Sounds mad, vertual baby??? what the??

----------


## Debs

i know!! what will hollyoaks think of next!!

----------


## di marco

> It got moved to the Roumor section cause it was in a thread started for rumours surrounding Mandys pregnance.


yeh i know thats why i decided to start a new thread for it

----------


## leanne27

in next weeks inside soap magazine it say mandy and tony HIRE a virtual baby, where they practise being parents by feeding the doll that is programmed to behave like a real baby.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Ooh, should be funny!   :Big Grin:

----------


## di marco

> in next weeks inside soap magazine it say mandy and tony HIRE a virtual baby, where they practise being parents by feeding the doll that is programmed to behave like a real baby.


do you think its one of them doll things that they give to kids at school to stop them becoming teenage mums? sounds like it

----------


## Chris_2k11

> do you think its one of them doll things that they give to kids at school to stop them becoming teenage mums? sounds like it


Your probably right di marco

----------


## di marco

> Your probably right di marco


if i am right then itll be funny to watch! ive always wanted to have a go of them babies, my sis teacher said she was going to get them one so i hope my sis lets me help, but only in the day lol!

----------


## Abbie

this sounds really funny i cant wait to see that episode

----------


## ncfcanna

I guess that this virtual baby is just going to be a toy doll that cries and stuff. My cousin had to look after one as part of one of her GCSEs a couple of years ago.

----------


## di marco

> I guess that this virtual baby is just going to be a toy doll that cries and stuff. My cousin had to look after one as part of one of her GCSEs a couple of years ago.


yeh we thought it might be that on another thread, cant think what else it could be otherwise. what gcse did your cousin do that involved looking after one? id like to be able to look after one!

----------


## Abbie

yer it is goin be a toy doll because i got an eamil about it from the hollyoaks website and it said that ' mx is left with virtual baby' so it cant be on the net so it MUST be a toy doll but an electrical one well obiously, there is know reason to tell you that cos you would know but i felt like it anyway.

----------


## Debs

yeah i read in inside soap that mandy and tony hire a virtual baby

----------


## ameliauk1

virtual baby that may mean a ghost pegnancy you know where youre body thinks its pregant? xxx amelia

----------


## Abbie

you mean like tony having morning sickness and all that

----------


## di marco

> virtual baby that may mean a ghost pegnancy you know where youre body thinks its pregant? xxx amelia


that could be a good idea. but i think shes actually pregnant as she goes for a scan

----------


## di marco

also, tony tells everyone that mandys pregnant on 17 june at the reopening of gnosh

----------


## Debs

> virtual baby that may mean a ghost pegnancy you know where youre body thinks its pregant? xxx amelia


do you mean a phantom pregnancy??

----------


## Cat2687

wat is with all this bad spelling people!!!

----------


## di marco

> wat is with all this bad spelling people!!!


i cant see any bad spelling just glancing at it now? and if youre moaning about spelling then youve spelt what wrong

----------


## Chris_2k11

> wat is with all this bad spelling people!!!


disgraceful isnt it! lol!   :Big Grin:

----------


## di marco

on 22 june max defaces the virtual baby, im not really sure why, prob just to annoy them. says it on the hollyoaks site under whats happening next

----------


## Chris_2k11

Right, I keep hearing lots of rumours on the Hollyoaks forum that Mandy is going to die in childbirth early next year, but surprise surprise, the people on the forum can't remember where they heard this   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Can anyone confirm this yet?? It's been cropping up quite a lot over the past few months   :Ponder:  It's gonna be so sad if this is true!   :Sad:   She's my fave character!   :Sad:

----------


## emma_strange

I hope she doesnt! She has been in it too long to go!

----------


## Abbie

i dont believe in the rumour not only that but i refuse to belive in this

----------


## Katy

i dont think shes going to die. Hollyoaks can not do that to us. In inside soap today it has a bit where they are talking to john pickard and he tells them hes filming at the hospital because mandy has a funny turn, and also it says in next weeks preview that mandy has some devastating news to tell becca. 

This could mean any number of things so i think we have to wait and see as i dont think hollyoaks are going to let slip what is going to happen.

----------


## Abbie

> i dont think shes going to die. Hollyoaks can not do that to us. In inside soap today it has a bit where they are talking to john pickard and he tells them hes filming at the hospital because mandy has a funny turn, and also it says in next weeks preview that mandy has some devastating news to tell becca. 
> 
> This could mean any number of things so i think we have to wait and see as i dont think hollyoaks are going to let slip what is going to happen.


ooooooooooo waht devestating news??

----------


## Abbie

another reason why i dont belove it as normally we hear weeks and weeks well months before a actual character leaves i mean at alfie

----------


## di marco

> Right, I keep hearing lots of rumours on the Hollyoaks forum that Mandy is going to die in childbirth early next year, but surprise surprise, the people on the forum can't remember where they heard this   Can anyone confirm this yet?? It's been cropping up quite a lot over the past few months   It's gonna be so sad if this is true!    She's my fave character!


well i know i started this thread but thats cos id heard these rumours from these people too and i wanted to know what other on here thought of it. i dont know if its true but they are apparently axing alot of the cast so mandy could be going. i dont want her to die in childbirth though either, it will be really sad

----------


## Abbie

i dont blame you though id post any rumour i heard

----------


## xXxJessxXx

i read that she has it soon in the next couple of weeks. thjats what it says on digital spy any ways. that is really premature isnt it im not sure when its due but i didnt think it would be this soon. 

then the romour about her dying came to my mind, hope its not true. does anyone if she does or if her and the baby are ok?

----------


## di marco

> i read that she has it soon in the next couple of weeks. thjats what it says on digital spy any ways. that is really premature isnt it im not sure when its due but i didnt think it would be this soon. 
> 
> then the romour about her dying came to my mind, hope its not true. does anyone if she does or if her and the baby are ok?


i think its due in december, so it would be about 2 months early

----------


## Jade

I'll move this to spoilers now as it's a current/near future storyline

----------


## leanne27

no the baby was due in january, because tom went missing in april, and that is when mandy forgot to take the pill remember? so she must be 3 months early. Does anyone know if the baby is a boy or a girl?

----------


## Chris_2k11

*It says on digital spy:

Mandy goes into labour
Airing Tuesday, 18th October 2005 at 18:30 on Channel 4

Tony is distracted with the re-opening of The Loft when Mandy goes into labour prematurelyâ¦ 

Then it says:

Is hope enough for a hospitalised Mandy and her doting husband?
- Airing Wednesday, 19th October 2005 at 18:30 on Channel 4

 Tony leaves to join his wife and unborn child, with both their lives hanging in the balanceâ¦ - Airing Thursday, 20th October 2005 at 18:30 on Channel 4

Mandy pours her heart out
Airing Friday, 21st October 2005 at 18:30 on Channel 4

Mandy is shattered after a rough night in labour, but there's no time to restâ¦ the baby's on its way. 

Mandy pours her heart out to Dominic. She can't let herself fall in love with her baby if she's going to die.*

Sorry if it looks a bit messy lol! Omg im in shock!   :EEK!:

----------


## xxloopylauraxx

OMG NO THEY CANT KILL THE BABY OFF!!!!!!  or mandy! thats just sooo crawl! how much more can 1 character go through in a soap????? keep the baby and mandy safe i say!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Chris_2k11

I can't believe this is going to happen   :Crying:  And so soon!   :Sad:  This time next month Mandy could be gone!   :Crying:

----------


## di marco

what did i say at the start of this thread lol!

----------


## Chris_2k11

> what did i say at the start of this thread lol!


lol! Well done di marco   :Big Grin:

----------


## di marco

> lol! Well done di marco


i know lol im pyschic (sp?)!  :Big Grin:

----------


## eastenders mad

i wonder who will die i hope they both live.

Maybe when Mandy has the baby she will fall in love with Dominic.

Tony needs to get his act together like.

----------


## di marco

im thinking prob mandy will die but the baby will survive

----------


## Chris_2k11

Still can't believe this is happening!   :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## Jade

I hope she and the baby are ok, she cant have been more unlucky if she tried.  It would be really really sad if they both died

----------


## Chris_2k11

> I hope she and the baby are ok, she cant have been more unlucky if she tried.  It would be really really sad if they both died


Nothing ever seems to go right for her does it?!

----------


## Jade

No bless her!

Although Tony left with the baby could be quiet intresting, although very sad.

----------


## Chris_2k11

> No bless her!
> 
> Although Tony left with the baby could be quiet intresting, although very sad.


Maybe we will start and see a bit more of the serious side to Tony. Should be interesting   :Ponder:

----------


## di marco

me and my sis have decided that, as tony was having all the morning sickness and stuff as well, that he should end up dying instead of mandy lol!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> me and my sis have decided that, as tony was having all the morning sickness and stuff as well, that he should end up dying instead of mandy lol!


lmao, that's a bit harsh!   :Lol:

----------


## di marco

> lmao, that's a bit harsh!


its not harsh, tonys really boring! and im sure youd rather tony died than mandy?

----------


## Chris_2k11

> its not harsh, tonys really boring! and im sure youd rather tony died than mandy?


Definitely!  :Big Grin:  I suppose we could easily do without the prat!  :Lol:  And that would leave Mandy as longest serving character, and with someone else! yay!  :Cheer:

----------


## di marco

> Definitely!  I suppose we could easily do without the prat!  And that would leave Mandy as longest serving character, and with someone else! yay!


imo mandys a far better character than tony, and also i think it would be a good storyline what with tony dead, mandy struggling to cope with the baby etc

----------


## Chris_2k11

> imo mandys a far better character than tony, and also i think it would be a good storyline what with tony dead, mandy struggling to cope with the baby etc


Yeah I agree, but I think Hollyoaks is just starting to get to the point where they can't think of much else to do with her character. I mean, I can't think of what they could do next with her after the whole baby storyline...  :Ponder:

----------


## di marco

> Yeah I agree, but I think Hollyoaks is just starting to get to the point where they can't think of much else to do with her character. I mean, I can't think of what they could do next with her after the whole baby storyline...


hmmm yeh i dont know, but i still say kill tony off too lol!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Abbie

> I can't believe this is going to happen   And so soon!   This time next month Mandy could be gone!


what i thought t was just a rumour that she was leaving

----------


## Chris_2k11

> what i thought t was just a rumour that she was leaving


Nobody knows yet, we just have to wait and see   :Sad:

----------


## Abbie

> Nobody knows yet, we just have to wait and see


oh no i cant bare the wait :Sad:

----------


## Chloe-Elise

Awwwwww I hope she doesn't die, Mandys a great character   :Sad:

----------


## Tanya

I really hope she doesn't die, she'll be a great mum, why do they always seem to pick on mandy for all the harsh upsettign storylines?

----------


## di marco

> I really hope she doesn't die, she'll be a great mum, why do they always seem to pick on mandy for all the harsh upsettign storylines?


even if shes not a great mum, it will be a great storyline seeing her struggling to look after a baby, now we might not have the chance to see that happen and i was looking forward to it!

----------


## Chris_2k11

I've got some good news everyone!   :Cheer:  Who'd like to hear it!?   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## scizophonic

yup, what is it then??

----------


## Chloe-Elise

Whats the good news?   :Smile:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Whats the good news?


A member of the webteam on the Hollyoaks website confirmed that Mandy *does not* die!   :Cheer:   :Cheer:

----------


## xxloopylauraxx

but what happens to the baby?

----------


## Chris_2k11

> but what happens to the baby?


Sorry not sure, all I know is that she doesn't die   :Smile:

----------


## di marco

cool, i hope the baby dont die either, normally id say making it die would be a good storyline but i dont want this one to die, maybe instead it could have some sort of illness or something?

----------


## xsoftladybugx

YAAAAAAAAAY I'm glad she does'nt die  :Big Grin:  I bet Dom would be a good uncle lol

----------


## willow

i am glad she does not die too, a bit of happiness is needed

----------


## Abbie

yay she doesnt die  :Big Grin:   :Cheer:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> yay she doesnt die


Great isn't it!?   :Cheer:

----------


## eastenders mad

really thats good i am glad she doesn't die she needs to keep Tony in human form lol.

----------


## di marco

seeing as she doesnt die, she needs to get rid of tony and have an affair with dom!  :Big Grin:

----------


## leanne27

everyone it says in inside soap mgazine that mandy has a little girl! i hope the baby doesnt die but i dont think she will somehow.

----------


## Chris_2k11

This is gonna be so sad   :Sad:

----------


## Abbie

> everyone it says in inside soap mgazine that mandy has a little girl! i hope the baby doesnt die but i dont think she will somehow.


yay i cant wait i hope they her i nice name and not a really werid italian one

----------


## Chris_2k11

I don't think their happiness is gonna last long   :Sad:

----------


## Abbie

noooooooooooooooooooooo dont say that

----------


## xsoftladybugx

> I don't think their happiness is gonna last long



Why do you say that!

----------


## Abbie

yes birks why why?

----------


## Chris_2k11

Because of what the doctor says!

----------


## Abbie

> Because of what the doctor says!


what??

----------


## Chris_2k11

> what??


Well the doctor tells Mandy that her and the baby could die because she's had it so prematurely and I know for definite that Mandy doesn't die, but that still leaves the baby...   :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## xsoftladybugx

Noooooo why did you tell me  :Sad:

----------


## Chris_2k11

I thought everyone knew!  :EEK!:   :Confused:  lol

----------


## xsoftladybugx

I didnt no that....  :Crying:

----------


## ~*~Leanne~*~

i hope the baby dosn't die

----------


## Katy

its going to be so sad. I think it starts on tuesday doesnt it.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Just been thinking, the baby can't die because there's spoilers just been posted on this site earlier on today talking about Mandy not bonding with her baby or something like that, so it looks like the baby lives  :Cheer:   And we know that she does too  :Cheer:  I think she's gonna end up going through post-natal depression or something along those lines though   :Ponder:

----------


## Abbie

> Just been thinking, the baby can't die because there's spoilers just been posted on this site earlier on today talking about Mandy not bonding with her baby or something like that, so it looks like the baby lives   And we know that she does too  I think she's gonna end up going through post-natal depression or something along those lines though


yay they both live  :Cheer:

----------


## littleangel

mandy doesnt die she goes into post natal depression and then doesnt want anything to do with her baby girl!

----------


## xxloopylauraxx

awwwwwwww poor mandy! i think people critize hollyoaks about the 'acting' but really it deals with prober issuses unlike other soaps! any hint on the name of the baby yet or does tony name it?

----------


## Abbie

> mandy doesnt die she goes into post natal depression and then doesnt want anything to do with her baby girl!


noooooooooooooooooo

----------


## Abbie

> awwwwwwww poor mandy! i think people critize hollyoaks about the 'acting' but really it deals with prober issuses unlike other soaps! any hint on the name of the baby yet or does tony name it?


i know i love hollyoaks

----------


## di marco

> Just been thinking, the baby can't die because there's spoilers just been posted on this site earlier on today talking about Mandy not bonding with her baby or something like that, so it looks like the baby lives   And we know that she does too  I think she's gonna end up going through post-natal depression or something along those lines though


but thats only for a week after shes born so she might die a few weeks after that? if she lives, i think it would be good if she had some sort of illness or somethng wrong with her or something, as some illnesses are linked with premature babies

----------


## di marco

> awwwwwwww poor mandy! i think people critize hollyoaks about the 'acting' but really it deals with prober issuses unlike other soaps! any hint on the name of the baby yet or does tony name it?


i agree i think hollyoaks covers real life issues well. also, i think tony does prob name the baby if mandy doesnt want anything to do with her

----------


## tammyy2j

Mandy will have an affair with Tony's brother Dominic.

Also Mandy is to die. 

Got these from another spoilerboard

----------


## di marco

i always thought she would have an affair with dom! i dont think she will die though

----------


## pi-n-ky

i think it would be really good if she had an affairan interesting story line but i doubt she will die

----------


## willow

i have had a feeling she would have an affair of some sort with dom

as for her dieing not sure but i don't think they would do that!!

----------


## Debs

i think the whole affair ith dom was so obviosly gonna happen

but she not gonna die surely

----------


## Lennie

I think she is tempted to an affair with Dom - not sure about her dying (i hope not)

----------


## Alice254

The Dom thing definetely...as for the dying bit, there was a bit in a soap mag which said about her going on some sort of trip which has a bad outcome with Louise, and then "is Mandy's time up"..  Whether they were actually hinting, as they did with the Justin/Becca/Jake "had better watch out for the grim reaper with the ruthlessness of hollyoaks"  spoiler (  :Sad:   I hope not!) I don't know!

----------


## Bryan

when i was reading the sopalife...whats going to happen in 06 sectioon

it mentioned somehing about a trip away and said mandy has been in it for a long time - maybe its time for her to get killed off...so maybe there is truth in her dying   :Searchme:

----------


## Chris_2k11

She aint dying!  :Nono:   I refuse to let it happen!   :Mad:   :Lol:

----------


## di marco

this is whats been posted from soaplife about the late night epi:




> To add tot he drama Louise, Mandy and Sam (i think this is a magazine mistake as it cant be Sam name there) go on a luxury trip - with disastrous consequences... Hmm...Mandy's been around a long time now. Could her time be up?

----------


## di marco

> She aint dying!   I refuse to let it happen!


*cough* obsessed *cough*

----------


## Choccie

the affair was so obviously going to happen but when they say her time is up maybe that's Tony finding out

----------


## Katy

i cant believe they are doing this if its true. Im with Chris they cant let her die.

----------


## Chris_2k11

> *cough* obsessed *cough*


  :EEK!:

----------


## di marco

> 


why you looking so shocked chris? lol!

----------


## Debs

aww i hope mandy dosent die can you imagine how heartbroken tony will be  :Sad:  

and more antonia left without her mummy  :Crying:

----------


## di marco

> aww i hope mandy dosent die can you imagine how heartbroken tony will be  
> 
> and more antonia left without her mummy


i dont care about tony lol stupid idiot! but yeh it would be sad for antonia

----------


## chimwemwe

an affair sounds good. give tony a taste of his own medicine

----------


## Chris_2k11

> an affair sounds good. give tony a taste of his own medicine


Here here!   :Cheer:

----------


## Katy

i think an affair will be rubbish only because Tony wont be stupid enough to forgive her again, the affair was kind of done when she slept with ben in the Dog. An affair wouold beat her dying though.

----------


## lizjae

> i think an affair will be rubbish only because Tony wont be stupid enough to forgive her again, the affair was kind of done when she slept with ben in the Dog. An affair wouold beat her dying though.


When did she sleep with Ben - before or after Izzy?  :Confused:

----------


## Chris_2k11

After.

----------


## di marco

> After.


it was quite a while after wasnt it if i seem to remember rightly

----------


## Bree

this should be a good storyline

----------


## Angeltigger

we got told she was going to die when she had her baby

----------


## Mindy

She cant die!!!! she has had the best storylines

----------


## Keating's babe

Gary Lucy (who played Luke Morgan) has reported in an interview he would be tempted to go back to Hollyoaks as a one-off.  He hinted if the actress who plays Mandy decided to quit, he would love to be part of her exit storyline.  

It looks like guys/girls that Mandy isn't being written out... just yet.

----------


## di marco

> we got told she was going to die when she had her baby


yeh so maybe she is going to die, but when?

----------


## di marco

> Gary Lucy (who played Luke Morgan) has reported in an interview he would be tempted to go back to Hollyoaks as a one-off.  He hinted if the actress who plays Mandy decided to quit, he would love to be part of her exit storyline.  
> 
> It looks like guys/girls that Mandy isn't being written out... just yet.


that doesnt necessarily mean that, that might mean hes going to come back cos mandy is going to die, people always say things like that and they always happen!

----------


## Keating's babe

I know it doesn't necessarily mean that, but the way it was written is he hasn't been approached - but would like to in the future.

----------


## Chris_2k11

hmm.......

----------


## Abbie

im sorry but there have been so many rumors about mandy and her dying that i dont belive this one i dont think mandy would have an affair not now that she is happy with her baby

----------


## Angeltigger

she might have affair as dom is good with the baby- but than she has a family now and with the dieing- it could happen as we kept getting told dennis from ee was getting killed and he did.

----------


## Florijo

I read in the TV mag that comes with The Mail yesterday that Mandy is returning for 2 episodes in Feb. :Smile:

----------


## Chris_2k11

But I thought she was coming back at xmas?

----------


## Florijo

It says 'Also In Hollyoaks, viewers can look forward to the return of Mandy, coming back for two episodes in February. Bet she won't be surprised to see that estranged husband Tony is still only serving roughly three customers a week in Il Gnosh'

----------


## Cat2687

Could this have something to do with the fact that Max might be killed by Claire...? the funeral...? tom...?

----------


## prettypayal

is max leaving the hollyoaks and does he die?

----------


## angelfacety

> It says 'Also In Hollyoaks, viewers can look forward to the return of Mandy, coming back for two episodes in February. Bet she won't be surprised to see that estranged husband Tony is still only serving roughly three customers a week in Il Gnosh'


I did read that she was coming back for a divorce. Poor Tony thinks they are going to get back together :-(

----------


## Lennie

http://www.hollyoaks.com/news_and_fe...ArticleID=1346

*Mandy`s Back!*
19 December 2006 

Don't miss this week's HOLLYOAKS Radio - Sarah Dunn (Mandy) returns to join 'superfan' Holly and on-screen brother-in-law John Pickard (Dominic)!

*Breakdown*
Following the death of her baby Grace and the breakdown of her marriage to Tony, Mandy left HOLLYOAKS to start afresh. She had fallen in love with Tony's brother Dominic but soon realised that her love was unrequited.

Now Mandy is set to make a brief return to HOLLYOAKS! So 'superfan' Holly grabbed Sarah Dunn (Mandy) and John Pickard (Dominic) to try and find out just why she returns in this week's HOLLYOAKS Radio...

*Villain*
Sarah and John talk about what happened between Dominic and Mandy before she left HOLLYOAKS. Were their characters really in love? And we find out who was the best kisser out of brothers Dom and Tony (John and Nick Pickard)!

So make sure you listen to this week's HOLLYOAKS Radio to hear what Sarah and John have to say â and don't miss next week's show â our very own Christmas panto, 'Cinderella'!

----------


## Elsie Tanner

Why is she a 'villain' ?

Please tell me she's going to bump-off Tina McQueen?  :Bow:

----------


## xxloopylauraxx

maybe shes back for maxs funeral?! and to take tom away!? i hope max doesnt die!!!

----------


## eastenders mad

i think she is only come back to ask Tony for a divorce

----------


## Footie_Chick

Yeah i heard that too, must be happening soon when she arrives back though.

----------


## Abbie

Ooo i cant wait, is she only coming back for a couple of episodes though?

----------


## Amber

Ooh! I can't wait for this. 

When is it??

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Ooh! I can't wait for this. 
> 
> When is it??


February                                        :Cheer:

----------

Amber (15-01-2007)

----------


## Amber

> Originally Posted by Amber
> 
> 
> Ooh! I can't wait for this. 
> 
> When is it??
> 
> 
> February


Eeeeeeeeeeeeeee! I'm so excited  :Smile: 

Thanks for that Chris  :Big Grin:

----------


## Abbie

> Originally Posted by Amber
> 
> 
> Ooh! I can't wait for this. 
> 
> When is it??
> 
> 
> February


Really thats alot sooner that at what I was going to ask.
ooooo Im excited now.

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Originally Posted by Chris_2k7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Amber
> ...


Sooner the better  :Cheer:  Hollyoaks aint the same without Mandy!

----------


## Katy

i know what you mean. It really is weird without her.

----------


## Abbie

> i know what you mean. It really is weird without her.


I know,  :Sad: , but soon she will be back  :Smile:  and it wont be so werid

----------


## Lennie

Who liked their scenes today in E4? 

What tension lol 

But it was good that Mandy saw how nice Warren was with Frankie at the end, a different side to him

I think its gonna take alot for Mandy to cheat on one of her best mates, so i am looking forward to how it develops and the feelings, coz Mandy would jump into anyone's bed

----------


## Chris_2k11

Oh my so is this actually gonna happen?

----------


## Bryan

> Oh my so is this actually gonna happen?


bring on the bitch fight if it does! dunno who my money would be on tbf

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Originally Posted by Chris_2k7
> 
> 
> Oh my so is this actually gonna happen?
> 
> 
> bring on the bitch fight if it does! dunno who my money would be on tbf


haha ooh i dunno Louise can be a fiesty one. remember when she whacked Clare!

----------


## Bad Wolf

my money is on the mandy!!!!

----------


## tammyy2j

Wednesday, September 17 2008 

Following their illicit night of passion, Warren and Mandy wake up early in the Loft together. Feeling awkward, Mandy makes her excuses and leaves. Warren hurries home, hoping to sneak into bed before Louise notices that he wasn't there, but upon arrival at the flat, he finds their bed empty and begins to panic. He and Mandy team up to search for Louise and just as they do Louise walks in the door looking totally dishevelled and hungover. Warren and Mandy are suitably tense but it quickly transpires that Louise was so drunk the night previous that she can barely retrace her steps. Warren refutes any claims that she came back to the Loft that night and soon gets her to admit she spent the night asleep in a skip! She breaks down and asks how he can forgive her, all the while Warren is staring guiltily at Mandy. Louise retires to the bedroom, leaving Warren and Mandy realising that they've had a lucky escape they've had.

----------


## angelblue

Hey does anyone else think that Louise drinking may get out of control? Also Warren and Mandy may end up having affair. :Ponder:

----------


## Chris_2k11

I hope Mandy isnt back in it just for this.

----------


## xxloopylauraxx

it was pretty obvious, mandy been in it a while and hasnt jumped into bed with anyone yet so it was bound to be her new 'best friend's' soon to be hubby.

----------


## inkyskin

Can't really blame him..i mean louise is drinking like it's going out of fashion!

I wouldn't want to marry someone who drank all the time that's for sure..and mandy is definately easy on the eye!  :Cheer:

----------


## hannan

i read in the news of the world today that they carry on this affair

----------


## lizann

She never mentions baby Grace (RIP) or visits the grave.

Ella is rarely mentioned or seen, she stays out all night getting it on with Warren (her best friends fiance) and shows no concern for Ella  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## lizann

Yes Mandy does all the chasing

----------


## Chris_2k11

Blame the writers

----------

Pinkbanana (23-09-2008)

----------


## Bryan

although i didn't really watch hollyoaks when Mandy was in it, it seems they've ruined a good character for the sake of a dull storyline that isn't anything special. shame she came back to be lumbered with something like that! surely she warrants a bit better than this?

----------


## xxloopylauraxx

does that baby actually have a part? ive never ever seen her, i heard about her and occasionaly heard mandy mention her as an excuse not to do something, but i didnt actually think there was a baby cast for it.

----------


## Bad Wolf

hollyoaks writers seem to forget things

----------


## di marco

> does that baby actually have a part? ive never ever seen her, i heard about her and occasionaly heard mandy mention her as an excuse not to do something, but i didnt actually think there was a baby cast for it.


i think we might have seen her once, im sure tony asked to hold her or something, cant really remember though. although she does seem to be forgotten about, a bit like holly really, shes hardly been seen either

----------


## xxloopylauraxx

oh right, mind you at least holly has a part in the opening titles. i didnt even realise mandy had returned with a baby untill she mentiond being a single mum.

----------


## Chris_2k11

I think we've briefly saw Ella once or twice, unless it was just a doll lol

----------


## Katy

We never seen her face, we saw the back of a towel in the episode where jacqui and steph were saying what a good mother she was! I think they really had nothing to worry about.

----------


## tammyy2j

Nancy discovers Warren and Mandy's affair

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Nancy discovers Warren and Mandy's affair


when? wonder why its Nancy

----------


## tammyy2j

Sarah Jayne Dunn who plays Mandy will leave around Christmas the same time as Louise's departure

----------


## Bryan

what was the point of bringing her back?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Abbie

Already?  :Sad:

----------


## Chris_2k11

So they basically kept her on just for this stupid affair storyline. nice one hollyoaks, well done. Not 

they better not be killing her off, ive heard rumours

----------


## lizann

good riddance to really bad rubbish  :Thumbsup:

----------


## tammyy2j

The fur flies on Hollyoaks next week when Louise Summers attacks Cindy Cunningham for sleeping with her man.

Beauty salon boss Louise (Roxanne McKee, 26) explodes with rage when she finds a pair of racy red knickers stuffed down her sofa.

She realises her fella Warren Fox (Jamie Lomas, 31) is cheating on her and when she confronts  Warren, who is sleeping with Mandy Richardson (Sarah Dunn, 26), he blames Cindy (Stephanie Waring, 30) to throw his bride-to-be off the trail.

It leads to a vicious cat-fight and a show insider predicted: âWarren will end up regretting the day he brought Cindyâs name into things.â

----------


## kimberley

i think she is an all right mum but you are right i think she should mention baby grace a bit more often

----------


## tammyy2j

Mandy is a cow

----------


## Emmie

lets ee baby Ella i don't see how a single mum can be away from her daughter so much :s x

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

I agree with this the views on this thread! Why do soap writers decide to bring in children then ignore them? Where is Charlie?  :Searchme:

----------


## xxloopylauraxx

had to laugh when mandy said ella was at the childminders on christmas day! it would have been more believable saying she was with her dad. that childminder must be rolling in it but where does mandy get the money from to pay her?!

----------


## Emmie

LMAO yhhh haha they are abit dump when it comes to things like that x

----------


## di marco

> had to laugh when mandy said ella was at the childminders on christmas day! it would have been more believable saying she was with her dad. that childminder must be rolling in it but where does mandy get the money from to pay her?!


yeh i thought that was funny too! and then jacqui said max was with the babysitter!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Chris_2k11

Mandy is back and still no Ella  :Lol:

----------


## Perdita

Sarah Jane Dunn is leaving her role as Mandy Richardson on Hollyoaks.

The actress, who first appeared in the Channel 4 soap in September 1996, confirmed the news on Twitter.

"For those of you asking yes I have left Hollyoaks again & I'm now concentrating on exciting new projects," she wrote, thanking fans for their support.

Dunn returned to the Chester serial late last year on a one-year contract. Jamie Lomas, who plays scheming Warren Fox, signed a similar deal and revealed in August that his contract would not be renewed.

The character of Mandy was best known for her turbulent marriage to Tony Hutchinson (Nick Pickard) and a brave stand against her abusive father.

In 2002, Dunn won the British Soap Award for 'Most Spectactular Scene Of The Year' for Adam Morgan (David Brown) and Mandy's car crash.

----------

tammyy2j (09-09-2011)

----------


## moonstorm

Honestly what was the point of bringing her back, I keep forgetting she is in it!

----------


## xcarlyx

> Honestly what was the point of bringing her back, I keep forgetting she is in it!


I agree.

----------


## Katy

they should kill her off and they she cant return!

----------


## tammyy2j

Where is her kid Ella?

Does Tony know she was scamming with Warren?

----------


## Perdita

Former Hollyoaks star Sarah Jayne Dunn has revealed that she would not rule out a future return to the soap.

The actress recently bowed out from her role as Mandy Richardson after almost a year back in the part.

Dunn told OK Extra of her decision to leave: "Hollyoaks is a huge part of my life. But I felt I'd taken the character as far as possible and now I want to try my hand at different things.

"I've just been for an exciting audition, but I don't want to tempt fate by talking about it. If it comes off, it'll be amazing!"

Speaking further about leaving Hollyoaks, she continued: "When I was asked to come back on the show, I felt Mandy had a much darker side to her. The writers gave me some fantastic storylines with Warren Fox and I really had something to get my teeth into.

"But it's time to move on. This is my third time returning to the show. In 2008, I came back for a six-month stint and I originally played Mandy for 10 years before taking a break. I'll always come back if the storylines are strong enough, but at the moment I want to pursue other things."

Hollyoaks fans recently saw Mandy reunite with ex-husband Tony Hutchinson (Nick Pickard), but events later took an unexpected turn when she changed her mind - dumping her on-off partner by letter and leaving the village.

----------


## Perdita

Former Hollyoaks star Sarah Jayne Dunn has revealed that she might be returning to the soap.

The actress, who has played Mandy Richardson on and off since 1996, hinted at the news while being interviewed on Channel 5's The Wright Stuff today (June 12).


Â© PA Images / Matt Crossick/Empics Entertainment
Sarah Jayne Dunn


Reflecting on her Hollyoaks career, Dunn commented: "I was only 14 when I started and I started for two episodes. I finished my two episodes and got everyone's autograph, got a photo with everyone and said, 'Right, thank you, bye!' 

"Everyone was saying to me, 'You're going to be back, you're the sister of one of the main characters!' I was like, 'No, no, I've finished'. I think I'm still the longest-serving female character!"

She added: "Possibly in the next few months I might be making a little sneaky return. Gemma Bissix has [also] returned and it's very exciting, actually."

Dunn's last appearance on Hollyoaks was in September 2011. Speaking at the time, she stated that it was time to "move on" but refused to rule out a future return.

----------


## Perdita

Former Hollyoaks star Sarah Jayne Dunn has revealed that she originally left the soap to see if she could survive in the acting industry.

The actress, who has played Mandy Richardson on and off since 1996, recently hinted that she could be making a return to the show.

Speaking to the Cambridge News, Dunn said: "It was the first time I'd gone out there to audition and that's why I left really because obviously starting at 14 that's all I knew of the industry and it's not the reality.

"The reality is being unemployed and being inbetween jobs and working on shorter stints of things. 

"I was 24 and I wanted to see if I could do it and what it would be like doing the whole audition thing. But it's paid off; I've been busy thankfully."

Reflecting on her Hollyoaks alter ego, Dunn said: "Literally, there wasn't anything that Mandy didn't experience, which was great for me as an actress. 

"I've been back a couple of times since leaving, which has been fun. I'm now officially the longest-serving actress in the soap!"

----------


## Perdita

Sarah Jayne Dunn will reprise her longstanding Hollyoaks role this autumn.

The actress - who has played Mandy Richardson on and off in the Channel 4 soap since 1996 - will return for the upcoming sixth series of Hollyoaks Later.


Sarah Jayne Dunn
Â© PA Images / Matt Crossick/Empics Entertainment
Sarah Jayne Dunn


Dunn's return was confirmed on her official website, which stated: "Sarah is returning to Hollyoaks to once again reprise her role of Mandy for the Hollyoaks Later episodes.

"What will be in store for Mandy this time around? Watch this space."

Hollyoaks Later's new series will see fan favourite Tony Hutchinson (Nick Pickard) have an epic adventure in Spain and Morocco.

Mandy was last seen in Hollyoaks in September 2011, when she reunited with ex-husband Tony, but later changed her mind, dumping her on-off partner by letter and leaving the village.

Danny Dyer will play a ruthless ex-pat known as 'The White Man' in the new series, which will air in the autumn.

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks is bringing back Mandy Richardson as Sarah Jayne Dunn reprises her role for an exciting new storyline.

Mandy's return was revealed during Hollyoaks' brand new one-off live show on its official Facebook page, ahead of tomorrow night's British Soap Awards.

Sarah has reprised the role for a big storyline, which will see her character Mandy head back to the village with a huge secret that looks set to rock the Hutchinson and Cunningham families.

News of Mandy's return comes weeks after it was revealed that Gary Lucy was reprising his role as her ex-boyfriend Luke Morgan after 15 years away.

Long-term Hollyoaks fans will know that Mandy was in a high-profile relationship with Luke when he was raped by Mark Gibbs, suggesting that the pair's returns could possibly be connected in some way.

Speaking about her return, Sarah said: "It's so nice to be back. I'm thrilled to be back. I've done a couple of little stints, but it's been six years since my last one.

"Mandy is coming back with a big secret and the Cunninghams and Hutchinsons will be shocked when they find out.

"There will also be some interaction with Tony but I can't reveal any more than that. I am really thrilled with what is going on with the character, so I can't wait for everyone to see it. "

Aside from Luke, Mandy has other strong connections with the Chester village as the ex-partner of Tony Hutchinson and the half-sister of Tom Cunningham.

Sarah has played the role of Mandy intermittently for the last 20 years, and was last in the main show in 2011 â before making a brief appearance in a dream sequence in 2013's Hollyoaks Later.

The actress is already back filming with Hollyoaks and Mandy and Luke's return scenes will hit our screens in July.


Digital Spy

----------


## lizann

so a woman scorned from years back is his blackmailer

----------


## lizann

will mandy end up duffy by darren or luke?

----------


## lizann

how does she know the baby is darren's?

----------


## lizann

gone on leave as child sick

----------


## lizann

what now her and ella outed

----------


## lizann

sacked over only fans

https://www.thesun.co.uk/tv/16623673...ing-only-fans/

----------

